# Eventos Meteorológicos na Europa



## ciclonico (9 Jan 2013 às 16:13)

*A grande onda de calor de 1976 nas Ilhas Británicas*

         A onda de calor de 1976 no Reino Unido levou ao verão mais quente aí registado desde que existem registos. Ao mesmo tempo o país sofreu uma seca severa.
         A temperatura alcançou 26,7ºC todos os dias entre 22 de Junho e 16 de Julho. Durante 15 dias consecutivos de 23 de Junho a 7 de Julho inclusive, as temperaturas atingiram 32,2º em algum lugar da Inglaterra. Além disso, em cinco dias as temperaturas excederam 35º. A 28 de Junho, a temperatura alcançou 35,6ºC em Southampton, a mais alta registada no Reino Unido no mês de Junho. O dia mais quente de todos foi 3 de Julho, com temperaturas que atingiram os 35,9ºC em Cheltenham, um dos dias mais quentes de Julho registados no Reino Unido.
        A grande seca deveu-se a um longo período seco. O verão e outono de 1975 foram muito secos e o inverno 1975/1976 foi excecionalmente seco, assim como a primavera de 1976. De facto, alguns meses durante este período não registaram nenhuma precipitação em algumas áreas.
O auge da seca foi atingido no mês de Agosto. Partes do sudoeste estiveram 45 dias sem chuva em Julho e Agosto. À medida que o tempo quente e seco continuava, fogos devastadores irromperam no sul de Inglaterra. 50 mil árvores foram destruídas na Hurn Forest em Dorset. As colheitas foram severamente atingidas no valor de 500 milhões de libras. Os preços dos alimentos subiram 12% subsequentemente.
       Na última semana de Agosto, temporais severos trouxeram chuvas a alguns lugares pela primeira vez em semanas. Setembro e outubro de 1976 foram muito chuvosos, terminando assim a grande seca de 1975-1976.


----------

